# MY BATTLE WITH IBS (19YRSOLD) MY STORY..



## Elly_Jelly (Sep 24, 2014)

Hi to all my fellow "IBSers" like me around the world

I'm new to the community and this is my first post I'll write this before l start english is not my motherlanguage so if i get something wrong i'm terribly sorry.

(I shed a tear while writing this but I just could not keep all this pain inside me anymore)

My battle with IBS started 2 years ago in October 2012, after a normal flu my symptoms started especially the D. that would not go away for any reason.

I realized that I couldn't even take the bus to go to school anymore because of my toilet emergencies , i thought it was just the virus still In me but after 2 weeks the symptoms were still there.

I stopped eating for weeks and I was scared even to drink water because I was soooo scared to have accidents while I was not at home.

When the D stopped I started having the annoying feeling of incomplete evacuation, I told my parents that something was wrong with my body because I NEVER IN MY LIFE SUFFERED FROM ANY GASTROINTESTINAL PROBLEMS.

My parents took me to the hospital since I sat all day In bed crying and starving.

at the hospital they made sure i wasn't suffering from Chron's and then they sent me home with some pills telling me : "everything is normal you just have a spastic colon , learn to cope with it"....this answer made me frustrated I had no answers to why I felt (feel) the way I did (still do) .

My life since that day HAS COMPLETELY CHANGED. Going to school became hell to me I cried everyday because I wasn't like everybody else I was an emberassing person, i always had to excuse myself from lessons to go to the toilet and plus public transport started giving me panic attacks and you all know what panic attacks do to you when you suffer from IBS(d) .

I never enjoyed one single bit of life since then, I'm now 19 and I'm very young Everyday I say no to something that everybody else does normally (trips jobs going out etc etc.) IBS obsesses me, and no one understands it, my friends don't because none of them feels the way I do and my parents just think I'm crazy.

IBS made me very anxious and nervous , to me everyday is an on going battle and it depresses me ..the fact that I have to live like this forever. I went to a Psychologist but nothing got sorted out. I have to thank God (if there is one) for the guy that I have by my side he loves me so much that he promised me that he will always be with me even if IBS has done terrible things to my life, but I want to be an indipendent woman I want to be strong and live my dreams and I want to go back to my "old me" SO BADLY!!!!!!!!! I'm not going to describe and tell you about all the emberassing things and situations I go through everyday it would take me forever and no one wants to read the story of a random young girl.

I'm here to find some comfort AND to find people just like me that CAN understand how hard it is..WE ARE NOT CRAZY AND WE DO NOT CONTROL IT!

my dream is to become a flight attendant and I know it is going to be ssoooooo difficult . I don't know if I can cope with all the stress and the long trips ..people don't get that it is not just a Bathroom Problem IBS controls your life EVERY SINGLE DAY! I don't want to let my family down once again because of IBS but i seriously don't know if I will make it and if i will let THIS THING take over my career too.









Love

Elly


----------



## vanessa6801 (Apr 12, 2014)

HI Elly,

I developed IBS at the exact same time as you did ----- October 2012. I am 18.

I'm sorry to hear about what you're going through. I've just started a post myself about how shit everything is, and how I really don't care about anything right now except for getting my health back and becoming the old 'me' again.

Yes, it's fucking terrible, being young and ambitious, and having to surrender everything because of IBS.

After getting IBS, I have felt that I am set apart from everyone else. I've learnt that there really is nobody to rely on--- not the doctors, not friends, no-one. I've considered the possibility of studying medicine and specialising in gastroenterology---- the way I feel is that NOONE else would help me and I must take the initiative. Though that is not likely to happen---- IBS has affected my school grades and attendance so much that there is practically no chance that I'll make it into university.

IBS is very time consuming, and absolutely draining.

You sound like a strong and determined young lady, and I really hope that things will get better for you! I am just as determined as you are to conquer IBS.

Take Care


----------



## Julie. (Jun 8, 2012)

Elly_Jelly said:


> my dream is to become a flight attendant and I know it is going to be ssoooooo difficult . I don't know if I can cope with all the stress and the long trips ..people don't get that it is not just a Bathroom Problem IBS controls your life EVERY SINGLE DAY! I don't want to let my family down once again because of IBS but i seriously don't know if I will make it and if i will let THIS THING take over my career too.


Hello.

I understand what you feel. What I can say to you is that you at least give it a shot. Try to follow your dream. If you stop and start thinking of fears, it gets worse. Been there and done that. It's consuming, and very bad for IBS.


----------



## Boutique (Sep 24, 2014)

Please read my post in Stories, 25 Years of IBS - finally found relief.

What worked for me might work for you too, it all boils down to carbs in the diet. They were the culprit for me, but no longer.


----------

